# Leda Model



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

a beautiful model of this ferry - later cruise liner as the betsy ross - albatros - amalfi - najla star of venice


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A nicely proportioned ship design.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Indeed, a fine looking vessel. Ships in this class should be called 'yachts'!


----------

